# Somatropin for muscle growth



## Dbafp (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm about a month in on my 1st encounter with growth. I started with norditropin but I ran out and couldn't get ahold of a new pen quick enough so I swapped the norditropin for somatropin. I know it's good quality gold top but of course it ain't norditropin oharm grade. Im trying to find out if the norditropin I was using was a waste of time because its not the same. But it converts to the same peptide in the pancreas right? So new cell growth should happen at around the same rate as long as I'm at the same potency with the somatropin as the norditropin correct? I'm super green with the growth and all I can find is the same.rx pharmacy users guide on every site I look into. So I am wondering about that and what is the minimum I can run and expect to see some new development in the next 6 months or so? It's rated above 25 and I'm running 5 ius a day


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 17, 2019)

Moved to the correct forum.

OP, its customary here to make an introductory thread when ye join ranks. Tell a bit about yerself, stats, experience, goals, etc. Makes it easier to be accepted as part of the UGB community.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 17, 2019)

Growth takes months to show effects, 5iu a day for a first timer seems alot, but its your body......


----------



## Trump (Nov 17, 2019)

I couldn’t function my hands at 5iu


----------

